# IFinder H2O findet keine Position



## 1.Hippo (27. August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

vieleicht kann uns einer bei folgenden Problem helfen: Das Hand GPS Lowrance IFinder H2O findet keine Position. Unter "Pages" sind Satelliten sind bis zu 7 Stück sichtbar, aber trotsdem wird/kann die  derzeitige Position vom Gerät nicht bestimmt werden. Es rödelt und rödelt...... aber kein Ergebnis. 
Kann uns jemand einen Tipp geben? Oder hat jemand ähnliche Probleme gehabt und konnte diese lösen....?
Unser Angelurlaub hat heute begonnen, aber leider mit einer Panne ;+


----------



## Frechdachsel (27. August 2011)

*AW: IFinder H2O findet keine Position*

moin moin schau mal nach vielleicht habt ihr was verstellt und habt WAAS eigestellt ich schau mal in der anleitung nach


----------



## 1.Hippo (27. August 2011)

*AW: IFinder H2O findet keine Position*

Hallo Frechdachsel,
danke für die Hilfe.
Die Einstellungen unter GPS Menü sind im Bild 1 sichtbar. Der Status im Bild 2. Ich denke mal da hab ich nichts verstellt und letzten Herbst ging so noch. Aber jetzt.....
Wie auch gestern kann das GPS keine Position bestimmen. Es sucht und sucht....


----------



## Frechdachsel (27. August 2011)

*AW: IFinder H2O findet keine Position*

Praktische Hinweise
Allgemeines
Einschalten nach längerer Zeit und größeren Ortswechseln

Auf Reisen kommt es häufig vor, dass man ein GPS-Gerät ausgeschaltet über eine größere Entfernung (mehr als etwa 300 km) bewegt. Schaltet man das Gerät dann am Zielort zum ersten Mal wieder an, so wird es einige Minuten benötigen, um die korrekte Position zu ermitteln. Dies wird dadurch bedingt, dass die GPS-Geräte berechnen, welche Satelliten zu welcher Zeit am zuletzt ermittelten Ort empfangen werden können. Sind durch eine Ortsänderung andere Satelliten verfügbar, so müssen zunächst alle möglichen Satelliten "durchprobiert" werden, bevor die Positionsberechnung stattfinden kann. Bei manchen Geräten gibt es die Möglichkeit die ungefähre neue Position einzugeben und dem Gerät dadurch die Satellitenauswahl zu erleichtern.
 Ein ähnliches Phänomen zeigt sich, wenn das GPS-Gerät über einen längeren Zeitraum (Wochen) ausgeschaltet war. Auch dann stimmen die tatsächlich verfügbaren Satelliten nicht mehr mit den vom Gerät erwarteten überein bzw. werden die Almanachdaten als veraltet und ungültig angesehen und die Positionsbestimmung dauert ebenfalls länger.

Wer die WAAS/EGNOS-Funktion aktiviert hat, dieses in den USA verwendet hat und wieder nach Europa zurückkehrt, sollte daran denken, dass andere Satelliten für WAAS als für EGNOS verwendet werden. Es kann eine ganze Weile dauern, bis das Gerät hier wieder die richtigen Satelliten findet. Das beeinflusst aber die normale Positionsbestimmung nicht sondern nur die Verfügbarkeit von WAAS/EGNOS.


Keine Positionsangabe trotz freier Sicht zum Himmel

Vermutlich hat sich jeder, der ofters mit dem GPS unterwegs ist schon gewundert, warum manchmal, und meist nur für recht kurze Zeit, einfach keine Positionsbestimmung zustande kommt, obwohl der Himmel weitgehend sichtbar ist und man auch sonst alles richtig gemacht hat.

 Satellitenseite des Garmin etrex Vista 

In solchen Fällen empfiehlt sich ein Blick auf die Satellitenseite des GPS. Hier findet man dann vielleicht heraus, dass überhaupt nur fünf Satelliten sichtbar sind (also höher als 10° am Horizont stehen). Wenn von diesen jetzt zufällig einer oder zwei von einem Baum, Haus oder ähnlichem verdeckt werden, oder doch so tief am Horizont stehen, dass sie von einem Hügel verdeckt werden, so ist keine Positionsbestimmung mehr möglich (zumindest keine in 3D).

Bereits 10 Minuten später hat sich die Situation meist wieder drastisch verbessert und es gibt überhaupt keine Probleme eine gute Positionsbestimmung zu erhalten.
 Warum dies so ist, läßt sich erkennen, wenn man die Anzahl der sichtbaren Satelliten und deren Höhe über dem Horizont über einen bestimmten Zeitraum verfolgt. Hierfür eignet sich hervorragend das Planungstool "Planning", welches es hier bei Trimble zum kostenlosen Download gibt und eigentlich Vermessern helfen soll, optimale Zeitpunkte für Ihre Aktivitäten zu planen.
 Sieht man sich nun damit einmal die Anzahl der Satelliten an, die innerhalb von beispielsweise 24 Stunden überhaupt an einem bestimmten Ort sichtbar sind, ergibt sich beispielsweise für München am 23.11.2002 folgendes Bild:

 Anzahl der sichtbaren Satelliten (über 10° über dem Horizont) für München am 23.11.02 

Es läßt sich erkennen, dass nachts um etwa 1:00 Uhr und mittags um 13:00 Uhr für etwa 20 Minuten lediglich 5 Satelliten "verfügbar" sind. Der oben genannte Fall, dass bei zufälliger Abdeckung von zwei der fünf Satelliten z.B. durch Häuser, Bäume oder Hügel gar keine Position bestimmt werden kann, tritt dann recht schnell ein.
 Das Bild zeigt aber auch, dass zu einigen Zeiten am Tag (blaue und dunkelblaue Balken) 9 oder 10 Satelliten verfügbar sind. Zu diesen Zeiten wird man vermutlich selbst in schwierigem Gelände eine recht gute Positionsbestimmung zustande bekommen. Das Bild wiederholt sich übrigens sehr exakt jeden Tag, nur verschiebt es sich jeden Tag um 4 Minuten nach vorn, was mit den Umlaufbahnen und -zeiten der Satelliten zusammenhängt.

 HAB DAS GEFUNDEN  Würde WAAS ausschalten


----------



## Seefliege (27. August 2011)

*AW: IFinder H2O findet keine Position*

|wavey:

Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem bei einem Urlaub auf Fehmarn. Das Gerät funzte vorher einwandfrei (Rügen, Norwegen eigentlich überall). Ich hatte auch nichts verstellt. In 2 Wochen !!! hat es trotzdem nicht die Position gefunden. Ich habe mir danach eine externe Antenne bestellt und siehe da, nachdem es damit wieder die Position gefunden hatte, funzte es auch wieder ohne diese ... |kopfkrat Rätselhafte Technik ... 

https://www.gps-total.de/Lowrance-iFinder-H20-externe-aktive-GPS-Antenne::2574.html?refID=froogle


----------



## 1.Hippo (27. August 2011)

*AW: IFinder H2O findet keine Position*

Habe jetzt das Kreuzel bei "Use WAAS/EGNOS" raus genommen. (Bild 4)
Neu gestartet und_ leider_ kein Erfolg. 
Nächster Versuch mit GPS initialisieren. Hab die ungefähre Position ( +- 300m) bestimmt und kick. Sucht allerding jetzt auch schon 20min. 5 blaue Balken/Satelliten hats gefunden, aber keine Position. (Bild 3) Werde mal das Gerät den Tag über laufen lassen und hoffen...
@ Seefliege
Danke für den Tipp, leider wird die externe Antenne erst nach dem Urlaub beschaffbar sein.
Jetzt gehts erstmal aufs Wasser. Der Butt ruft.....:q


----------



## 1.Hippo (27. August 2011)

*AW: IFinder H2O findet keine Position*

Sorry, hier die Bilder.


----------



## Frechdachsel (27. August 2011)

*AW: IFinder H2O findet keine Position*

Ja lass mal das gerät ruhig laufen vielleicht stellt sich's ja doch noch wieder ein #6
schönen urlaub noch


----------

